
Show HN: Rave Shoes and Adventures in Custom PCB Manufacturing - zecken
https://www.sam.town/rave-shoes/
======
shifto
Check out Naomi Wu (SexyCyborg) for similar projects.

------
landa
Very cool.

~~~
zecken
Thanks! It's funny how a few hours a week on a little side project can yield
some interesting dividends.

